# yorktown naval weapons station



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

went last night from 9 til 2am. striper were very thick under the lights, biting anything that hit the water. i must of caught about 50 up to 10 lbs. most were 10-15 inches though. there were also some hog croaker on the bottom that must of been up to 2-3 lbs easy. i was catching them with a 1 1/2 oz bucktail bouncing it on the bottom hoping for a monster rock. i had some huge bites doing that but never got a chance to set the hook.

nick


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds like a great night. Did you keep any of those horse croakers? How do you get there from Kempsville area, and do you have to be military to fish there?

todd


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

i didnt keep any fish, wish them rocks were still in season though. the spot i go fishing at there is the pier where they load the submarines. the water there gets up to about 70 ft deep. your really not supposed to fish there, but a friend of mine is a cop and he patrols that area, so i go with him. there is a pier there for fishing, i have not tried yet, but i hear the catch stripes there. there is also a few stocked lakes. you have to be military,DOD or be a guest of someone.

nick


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Nick,

Thanks for the report, however posting on the internet about fishing in a restricted area on base isn't to bright of an idea. Good way to get you and your MP buddy in hot water.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I think even if you are a civilian you can still
purchase a fishing pass. I have played golf there
and had no problems getting by the gate.
Just say you are golfing or fishing. The general
store there has a small selection of fishing lures.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

its not a restricted area, its just not meant to be fished from. i know when there is boats there its completly off limits. theres no signs and he is the MP in chare of that area. nothing anyone can get in trouble for.

nick


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

They are a little more stringent on a base that would have nuke powered subs loading up on weapons.


----------



## asolseeker (Jun 28, 2004)

Seems it would be harder to get out there now if you weren't military. When I drove the parkway friday, all the tourist stops by the piers were barricaded. I assumed to keep people as far away from the pier as possible. By the way, which pier? If anyone finds out that a civilian can get on, please post how. I have seen the boats pretty thick close by the southern pier, but they usually only let the boats get so close also.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Naval Weapon Satation you have to be DOD or Military. I did manage a temporay pass for a Tournament out thye that my Mother in Law(who was DOD) got me, but as I understand I was the only one. Now Cheatam Annex is a different story, But I still have not gotten all th info yet.


----------

